# PSA- Don't rely on Birmingham, AL Supercharger



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

On a trip today from Natchez, MS to Athens, GA, my navigation system routed me to the Birmingham, AL SCer. This facility is across the street from the convention center where lots of I-20 construction is taking place. The facility today was inaccessible. I arrived with 32 miles range and tried to access it from all four sides, including getting advice from 2 different cops. All access was blocked. The chargers are located in a fee charged parking lot, and after 45 minutes, I finally got in through the exit(my wife held up the exit arm while I squeezed under).

I filed a bug report with Tesla. Other charging solutions are possible and for the time being, Tesla shouldn't offer this routing solution. Perhaps some of you locals might know more, and can let others know when this trouble spot clears up.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I was there this summer, and was warned away from it by someone local, that it isn't a great location even without the I-20 construction. In general was disappointed with the charging infrastructure in Birmingham.

I am curious about the parking fee. I've visited 2 other SC locations within paid lots -- one at Chattanooga, where the attendant waved me through without paying, and one in Bloomington, IL where the first hour was free for everyone. Did you have to actually pay the parking fee? Or, maybe since you came in the exit, you woudn't know how it normally works?!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

At Chattanooga airport(I've used it about 4 times), the attendant has always waved me thru when he saw the Tesla. In B'ham, the signage indicates that local business will validate, I tried to pull an entrance ticket after going in the exit, but it wouldn't give me one, so I exited the same way I entered! There certainly are some SCers that require a parking fee to access(mostly inner city sites, I think).


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I used Birmingham once. The first station would not charge but the second one worked fine. I notified Tesla and made a PlugShare report. It really is hard to get into the lot.

The Oxford Supercharger, 64 miles to the East, is much better with more food and restroom choices. 

The local bar and grills are a little ... not my style. I like attractive ladies as much as anyone but some of them were a little 'hummmm' dressed.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I've used Birmingham a number of times with no issues. It's a little hard to find, the entrance isn't really that obvious. As you should always do when Supercharging, I believe that all of the restaurants have parking validation.


----------

